# South Central 2006 Summer Rally At The Frio River



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Lets start making plans for a summer get together for the South Central Region. Place Park View Riverside RV Park sunny

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*UPDATE:* Just got off the phone with Pam at the Park and the only dates open are for the weekends of August 18th, 19th, 20th and 25th, 26th, 27th. The outdoor pavilion and the meeting house are taken but I got the slab held on slot 22 a large BBQ Pit furnished by the park and 10 slots reserved. I do need to let Pam know which weekend it will be.

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have to work the 19th so that's out for the Walterses. Would definitely try the other weekend, though.

Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

That's far enough out that we should be good to go, either weekend.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ought to be hot enough by then. I'm open either weekend.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I went ahead and set the date for August 25th, 26th & 27th. Pam is working to keep us in a group. She told me this morning that she would hold 12 spaces for us. I do need to call her back in the next few weeks and give her an idea how many are really going to show up. Looks like 4 right now Right?

1. vern38
2. mswalt
3. summergames84
4. GlenninTexas

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So, are we going ahead and making reservations?









Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> So, are we going ahead and making reservations?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes go ahead, I have already made mine. When you call to make your reservations ask for Pam and mention that your with Vern and the Outbackers, she is the one taking care of us.

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Update from the Parkview Riverside RV Park:* Pam just called me and told me to let all you Guys and Gals out there know that there is no need to call and reserve a site for the Summer Rally. She has set aside 12 spaces just for us. I will call her when the time gets closer if we need more. All you have to do when the Rally gets here is stop in and register.









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, Vern, that is great.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Yo Texans, where ya go?









Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Received a letter from ParkView thanking us for having our rallies at there park and telling me that they were looking forward to seeing us. Also they said the rate for the summer Aug.25-27 rally will be $19.00 a night.

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Also they said the rate for the summer Aug.25-27 rally will be $19.00 a night.


Great rate!









Looking forward to it.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Bump, back to the top. Can't be sitting around on the bottom of the list...









Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

vern38 said:


> Bump, back to the top. Can't be sitting around on the bottom of the list...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, no bumping allowed









Enjoy the rally







, I know we are looking forward to ours in 2 weeks.

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the bump!

I know there have been a couple more Texans join lately so I thought I'd give them a special invite to the party!

If you have recently joined Outbackers and want to meet some fellow Outbackers, here is one opportunity. In August it's going to be hot and the Frio River is cool!
Plus you'll meet some of the coolest people!









Join us.

Even if you're not from Texas and want to mosey over to the Lone Star State for some fun on the river, come by. Make your reservation and we'll see you there!

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Time to go back to the top









Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I will have to see if we can get the kids out of school on Friday. It is a 6 Hour drive from Mansfield but we really want to be there. I will let everyone know real soon.

For the mini rally in June it looks like we are all booked up. I will be camping with the boy scouts in Colorado.

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> will be camping with the boy scouts in Colorado


What a coincidence! I'm trying to go camping with the girl scouts (leaders, that is)!









Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> I
> 
> 
> > will be camping with the boy scouts in Colorado
> ...


Girl Scouts Leaders, ain't going there.









Vern


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We visited Parkview Riverside Park on Sunday afternoon, 5/28, and stopped in the office for a park map. DH mentioned that we will be there in Aug for the Outback rally, and the lady in the office mentioned Vern and the fact that he is organizing it and is a regular visitor. She also said she planned to put us near the group room, which is by the office. Shouldn't we ask for the river view spots, not the one's by the office? The river view sites are on a beautiful bluff overlooking the Rio Frio and the state park mountains. I think we could walk a short distance if we want to use the group room for anything. sunny

The state park was at capacity and no one could enter at 11 on Sun. Of course, it was Memorial Day weekend and Garner is the most visited state park in TX, according to the ranger on duty.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Shouldn't we ask for the river view spots, not the one's by the office? The river view sites are on a beautiful bluff overlooking the Rio Frio and the state park mountains. I think we could walk a short distance if we want to use the group room for anything.


Vern,

What she said. I don't mind walking. As long as I can carry some refreshment!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, excuse me. l didn't mean to "bump" into you.









Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

mswalt said:


> > Shouldn't we ask for the river view spots, not the one's by the office? The river view sites are on a beautiful bluff overlooking the Rio Frio and the state park mountains. I think we could walk a short distance if we want to use the group room for anything.
> 
> 
> Vern,
> ...


Refreshments!







Bump who bumped who?









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Just to verify, we don't need to call to make reservations. Vicki and I plan on being there, unless she messes up her leg again or we sell the house during that time.

Regards, Glenn

P.S. Is this a dog-friendly campground or should we leave the dogs home?


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

GlenninTexas said:


> Just to verify, we don't need to call to make reservations. Vicki and I plan on being there, unless she messes up her leg again or we sell the house during that time.
> 
> Regards, Glenn
> 
> ...


As far as I know they are dog friendly, were taking Brandie & Max both.

PS: Vicki is not allowed to mess up her leg again!

Vern


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We are planning on going, too. Not sure if we will have the kids or not, but we will be present.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We are planning on going, too. Not sure if we will have the kids or not, but we will be present


.

Kevin,

Excellent. See you there.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Here Here all South Central Outbackers, are you ready for NEXT MONTH?









Vern


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Yup, just hope there's enough water in the river to float a tube.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We plan on being there but we are working out the calendar. Will let everyone know very soon.

KB


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me check the kids school schedule and we will try to make it. I will let you know for sure. I will be right down the road for 9 days first of August, So even two trips that close and far might not work. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm ready!!!! And I don't even care if there isn't enough water to float. I just want to go camping again and meet some of my fellow Outbackers again.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> I'm ready!!!! And I don't even care if there isn't enough water to float. I just want to go camping again and meet some of my fellow Outbackers again.
> 
> Mark
> [snapback]130601[/snapback]​


Don't forget the group picture with ID's of people, so those of us not lucky enough to attend can put a face to a name.


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I am ready to go. Do we need to make reservations ourselves?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Brian,

They are holding spots for us. Just show up is what I've been told.

See you there!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, this is getting close. Let's firm up who's going to be there.

DW and I are going.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We'll be there with DW, kids (2), and father-in-law.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Vicki and I intend on being there. We will probably go over a day or two before and stay a day or two after as well.

Regardsd, Glenn


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

we'll be there also -- trying to book on line but it says three day minimal -- guess i need to call them tomorow instead...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> trying to book on line but it says three day minimal


If I remember right, there is no need to book a reservation....they are holding sites for us. Right, guys?

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We are sorry to say we will not make the Rally







Our Boy Scout Troop had to reschedule a camping trip and guess what weekend they picked. Have a great time and try to discuss a Rally up in Austin or the North Central Texas area. It looks like we are gaining Outbackers up here.

Again have a great trip,
Ken


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

19 more days!

Can't wait to see everyone again.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I guess its time to check if we intend to do another pot luck dinner one night.

Anyone interested? Any suggestions?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I haven't posted in weeks and weeks, but we are still planning to come to the Rio Frio! (We = Me, DH and Bo and Tristan, the collies) I hope I haven't been dropped from Outbacker membership just because my life has gone bonkers.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> hope I haven't been dropped from Outbacker membership just because my life has gone bonkers


Dropped?! I thought "bonkers" was a requirement.









Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I


> guess its time to check if we intend to do another pot luck dinner one night.
> 
> Anyone interested? Any suggestions?
> 
> Regards, Glenn


The same thing as last time sounds gooooood to me!

What's everyone else think?

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Are we ready?*

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Are we ready?


Are we ready?

Does a bear sh...walk around in the woods? Does it get hot in Texas? Does Dolly Parton have nice ...clothes? Does PDX_Doug spend too much time on the computer?

Yes. We're ready.

See y'all there.

Mark


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

HEAD COUNT TIME!









Talked to Pam at the RV Park this morning and she wanted for me to get a head count of how many of us was going to show up. I'll be there.

*PS: Just went threw the posts and looks like 6.*

Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One Outback and two Outbackers...the DW and I will be there.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

We'll have me, DW, two little ones, and one Grandpa...


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

As I said in the other thread, Vicki and I will not be able to attend - AGAIN.

Hope you all have fun though.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

We are not going to be able to make it. I am so bummed.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

As Brian put it. We will not be able to make it either.







We need to see if we can put a Fall Rally together for early October. Our schools are out October 6-9th. We should even talk about a Rally up north. Maybe between Austin and Waco!!!!!

Hope to see everyone real soon.

Have a great trip.

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We are not going to be able to make it. I am so bummed


Brian,

Say it ain't so! You sure you can't swing it?

Mark



> We need to see if we can put a Fall Rally together for early October. Our schools are out October 6-9th. We should even talk about a Rally up north. Maybe between Austin and Waco!!!!!


Ken,

I agree. Put something together?

Mark


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > We are not going to be able to make it. I am so bummed
> 
> 
> Brian,
> ...


Mark,
You guys talk about what weekend in the fall and I will look for a location.

I cannot wait to get together again!!!!!

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken,

We'll "chat it up" at the rally and let you know.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Lake Whitney is supposed to be a pretty good place, although I haven't been there myself. Just North of Waco. There's also a Corp of Engineers park somewhere between Waco and Austin that's supposed to be very nice. I 'll try to find out the name as it escapes me at the moment.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

How about this one?

http://www.campingfriend.com/LakeWhitneyRV...mp;strExchange=

Mark


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish we were coming this weekend! It's my favorite part of Texas. Luckily, we headed to Junction State Park in 3 weeks and to PEcan Farms in October.

I need to start doing a better job looking at the rally forum. It would be great to get together.

Have a great time. (How could you not!)


----------



## briansk11 (Apr 29, 2004)

I wish we could. We are going to see my Parents this weekend in Longview. I have not seen them since my dad got out of the hospital in mid July. I am up for a fall rally come hell or high water. We just cannot go the last weekend in any month.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

mswalt said:


> How about this one?
> 
> http://www.campingfriend.com/LakeWhitneyRV...mp;strExchange=
> 
> Mark


Lake Whitney is a good location. Let me know what time frame is good for everyone and I will get some additional info.

KB


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Rats, we are not going to make it to the rally this weekend.














I have a job-related criminal trial (on the prosecution side!!) and the DA is running way behind on the witnesses and I have to stay in town Friday to testify. I hope everyone has a great time and that we can make the next Texas rally!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Okay, we're gettin' fired up. Going to pick up the trailer out of storage this afternoon and get it (semi) cleaned up.

We're looking forward to seeing everyone and to have everyone meet our boys for the first time.

See you at the Frio!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> See you at the Frio!!!


Not if I see you first!









Seriously, see you tomorrow. We should roll in between 1 and 2.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

You'll probably beat us there. We are planning to roll out of here around 11:30, but we are rarely on time when we have the kids. If we get out on time, we should be there by 3 at the very latest..it's about 190 mile trip for us.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

We will be rolling this afternoon and be in there around 7:00pm. If any body comes in later than 7 come find us, I have the numbers of the lots set asside for outbackers...

Vern


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

*Ghosty*, everybody want's to know where you are.









Outbacking in the Texas Hill Country









Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, just got back from what turned out to be a mini-rally at Parkview RV Resort on the Frio River. Verne and Kathy (verne38), Kevin and Teri (profssionl) (and kids, Aidan and Alec and Teri's dad, Hector) and my DW and I (Tish and Mark) (mswalt) enjoyed each other's company for a couple of days.

The river was wonderful! Warm and cool in spots, about 6 feet deep and oh, so refreshinggggggg. Lots of people as the resort shares the river with Garner State Park, but not crowded.

Heard some interesting life stories, and enjoyed some good BBQ brisket, ham, green bean casserole, pecan muffins, pasta salad, watermelon , and fruit pizza! And, of course, some good wine and beer, and water and fruit juices for the non-imbibers.

More importantly, shared some quality time with two other Outbacker families. Can't wait to go again.

Ghosty, heard you got puny! What an excuse. I told the DW you could have puked at the rally just as well as at home!

Looking forward to the next one.

Mark


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll second Mark's comments...we had a great time, despite the 100 degree heat. The water was great and we are looking forward to the next outing!

Oh, and we already told Terri's dad that he will be coming camping with us from now on...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'll third Mark's comments... we had a great time as well.











> Oh, and we already told Terri's dad that he will be coming camping with us from now on...


Let Hector know we will be expecting to see him at the next rally.









Speaking of Rallies I've got one on the burnner here that should be a reall good one if it all works out.








Outbackers Terlingua Chili Cook Off Rally









Vern


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Boy do I feel like I missed out.







I was totally bummed not being able to attend the Rally. We are working on the details of the Texas Fall Rally so hit that thread often for more details. Glad everyone had a great time. PICTURES!!!!!!









KB


----------

